

You know it’s time to switch email provider when…. - mvip
http://www.emailserviceguide.com/2009/11/you-know-its-time-to-switch-email-provider-when/

======
kevinelliott
I know lots of people that still use crappy email services. Shocking that
they're unwilling to leap off!

